# NEW Product Launch - Today, 5pm (GMT)



## Spitfire Team (Jan 20, 2022)

In case you missed it, today's the day.

Built from 15 years of experience, you don't want to miss this one. 

See you there - 5pm (GMT)


----------



## ModalRealist (Jan 20, 2022)

To be fair, that's a _beautiful_ noise.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 20, 2022)

I knew there was a reason I was hesitating on buying BBCSO... *Very* interested on what this is going to be!


----------



## Jackal_King (Jan 20, 2022)

Whatever the new library is, it sounds really good from their teasers.


----------



## davidson (Jan 20, 2022)

Finally, a string library!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 20, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> In case you missed it, today's the day.
> 
> Built from 15 years of experience, you don't want to miss this one.
> 
> See you there - 5pm (GMT)



I see what you did there:

"Built from 15 years of experience"
vs wordings: Major innovation, most anticipated library yet, 15 years in the making.





Nice clever tickery with words... so it's not a big thing (most anticiped) afterall...
I mean: these trickery/play with words, the minimal marketing campaign (in contrast see the BBC SO campaign back then, or other real big ones) makes me higly suspecious out of sudden.. and doubt the mentioned statements highly 
Not saying it will be a bad product.. but most anticipated? let us be de judge of that once it's released


----------



## Frederick (Jan 20, 2022)

I hope this will be a best in class special kind of legato library that is designed to work well with both SCS and SSS. If there's actually a true innovation, instead of an improvement, then of course, that would be even better.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jan 20, 2022)

It's nearly time! 

This release has been a long time coming...

Listen for a preview of what's to come! 👇


----------



## constaneum (Jan 20, 2022)

expansion to the SSS series???? i'm excited. i've been looking for something extra to work with SSS.


----------



## Evans (Jan 20, 2022)

Since y'all are doing another product at AIR, how about popping that Spitfire Percussion on sale one more time to help me complete my AIR collection?


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Jan 20, 2022)

Since I just bought SCS at Christmas I would love if it was an update or expansion of same


----------



## VVEremita (Jan 20, 2022)

Evans said:


> Since y'all are doing another product at AIR, how about popping that Spitfire Percussion on sale one more time to help me complete my AIR collection?


You can get a pretty decent discount on the Percussion by completing the SSO complete bundle, depending on what you already own. I think those bundles haven't been discounted further during their last sales, so it could actually match the sales price of an individual product during BF/Winter sale if you already got the rest.


----------



## Kobiy86 (Jan 20, 2022)

Spitfire Team said:


> It's nearly time!
> 
> This release has been a long time coming...
> 
> Listen for a preview of what's to come! 👇



Looks like someone in the spitfire marketing team took a closer look at Soundpaints teaser videos…


----------



## VVEremita (Jan 20, 2022)

It does sound lovely. 

#veryexcited


----------



## ism (Jan 20, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Not saying it will be a bad product.. but most anticipated? let us be de judge of that once it's released


Well, Spitfire innovation of late has been happening in lots of different direction ... but not necessarily in the the legato scripting, in that SStS, BBCSO, Neo, Tundra legato really aren't advances on the SCS legato (not to mention Stratus, Percussion Swarm, LCO ...). And of course in the mean time companies like Performance Samples and Strezov have genuinely been forging ahead.

But there really has been a lot of anticipation on what it would look like it SF were to suddenly turn it's now very considerable resources towards upping their legato game ... 

And it sounds like maybe this is it ... so, in this sense at least, very highly anticipated.


----------



## mixedmoods (Jan 20, 2022)

So, the Teaser video announces Spitfire Appassionata Strings ... 
Sounds promising!


----------



## clonewar (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## clonewar (Jan 20, 2022)

Banner ad is live.

Page is live too:




__





Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Appassionata Strings







www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 20, 2022)

Well done, Spitfre!


----------



## Tusker (Jan 20, 2022)

Well done Paul and team. This adds a lyrical voice to almost any SA string library. 👍 👍


----------



## Frederick (Jan 20, 2022)

Sounds fantastic! Congratulations to Paul and the Spitfire team!

Downloading as we speak. At less than 162 Euro this wasn't a hard decision.


----------



## Evans (Jan 20, 2022)

VVEremita said:


> You can get a pretty decent discount on the Percussion by completing the SSO complete bundle, depending on what you already own. I think those bundles haven't been discounted further during their last sales, so it could actually match the sales price of an individual product during BF/Winter sale if you already got the rest.


I'll hush up since this is a thread about the strings release, but the only bundle to complete my package is that Complete bundle, which given my current products is even higher than the Percussion list price since it includes many other edge products I don't have (Steel Drums, Aluphone, HG2O, etc.).

As in, there's no simple way to round out SSO with Percussion if you have Strings, Brass, and Woodwinds without also picking up several other products.

Fair game, I'll hop on the next discount!


----------



## cadmango (Jan 20, 2022)

I'm a little bemused by the offer on Appasionata strings for current owners of Chamber Strings: Regular intro price is $179 vs my price $161.81: 

A grand saving of $17.19. - Really Spitfire?


----------



## Evans (Jan 20, 2022)

cadmango said:


> I'm a little bemused by the offer on Appasionata strings for current owners of Chamber Strings: Regular intro price is $179 vs my price $161.81:
> 
> A grand saving of $17.19. - Really Spitfire?


Really? Really really? There are no overlapping samples. It's a nice courtesy.


----------



## Getsumen (Jan 22, 2022)

cadmango said:


> Are you answering on behalf of Spitfire or just expressing your intolerance of my post?
> And what do you mean by "overlapping samples"??


There's no reused samples. This is an entirely new product.


----------



## moon (Jan 22, 2022)

cadmango said:


> How is that at all relevant to my post?


Referring to the "overlapping samples".

Spitfire doesn't have to give you any discount. 30% off a new product is plenty generous enough, but doing 35% off if you own a different product is a nice courtesy, as @Evans said. They don't have to give the extra discount, especially since this is an entirely new library with entirely new recordings, unlike when Spitfire re-releases libraries in different formats and gives them for free to previous owners. If you want it lower, you can wait for the sales in 2023 when it'll hit 40% off. If that $17.19 extra doesn't make a difference for you, I'm sure you could donate it to someone who actually appreciates it.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 22, 2022)

cadmango said:


> Again: how is this last comment relevant to my post?
> 
> Did I suggest at all that Spitfire has to give me a discount?
> Is there any composer on the planet that does not know that big discounts can be had during the annual sale season? - so why mention it at all?


I guess it's hard to tell what the point of your initial post was, so we're fillin in the blanks here.
Was there something else we were meant to glean from it that we missed?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 22, 2022)

@Spitfire Team ,

Congratulations on this wonderful Strings Library release. 

The new Impulse Legato system you are using sounds fantastic. It would be great if you would incorporate this new Legato technique in your upcoming libraries. i.e. I would love to see you release an Appssionata Solo Strings Library, that uses the Impulse Legato technique., and why not Appassionata Solo Woodwinds.  

OH.. and I'm very much Looking forward to the release of your Abbey Road One Modular Orchestra 



Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## moon (Jan 22, 2022)

cadmango said:


> Again: how is this last comment relevant to my post?
> 
> Did I suggest at all that Spitfire has to give me a discount?
> Is there any composer on the planet that does not know that big discounts can be had during the annual sale season? - so why mention it at all?


Many people don't know about sales, especially those just getting into the field. Given that you are a "new member" here, I have no way of knowing how experienced you are, so I erred on the side of giving too much information. Maybe someone who is less experienced than you and isn't aware of the sales will read this thread and see my comment!

Regarding your initial post, you indicated your bemusement regarding what amounted to an extra $17.19 off of the regular intro price of the product. Ending with "Really Spitfire?" indicated to me that you were perhaps annoyed or confused regarding this extra discount, but perhaps I'm just a bit dense and clueless.


----------



## cadmango (Jan 23, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I guess it's hard to tell what the point of your initial post was, so we're fillin in the blanks here.
> Was there something else we were meant to glean from it that we missed?


I'm intrigued by this particular aspect of the human condition: Could you tell me why you and a few others feel obliged "to fill in the blanks" and provide condescending lectures and answers to a question addressed only to the developer when someone expresses a personal reaction on a forum with which you disagree or are intolerant of?


----------



## pawelmorytko (Jan 23, 2022)

cadmango said:


> I'm intrigued by this particular aspect of the human condition: Could you tell me why you and a few others feel obliged "to fill in the blanks" and provide condescending lectures and answers to a question addressed only to the developer when someone expresses a personal reaction on a forum with which you disagree or are intolerant of?


I mean you did post the question on a public _forum, _so you should expect replies from other members. The initial question aimed towards the developer "_Really Spitfire?_" did sound a bit rhetorical and a bit entitled as if you were expecting something _more, _which already set down a slightly negative tone, because like Evans said, they really didn't have to give anyone ANY discount for this library at all, so even an extra $17.19 off is pretty nice I'd say.

Breaking it down further, Evans' first reply to you did not seem condescending or intolerant at all as you called it, but if you really want to dig deeper and analyse further the meaning behind the words I guess you could say the "_Really? Really? Really?_" could be taken condescendingly, but interestingly enough it plays off the negative tone you set with your "_Really Spitfire?_", so if anything it only matches the energy you gave off in the first place. 

All in all I think there's nothing to blame others for when you start with a negative tone yourself, but all of this could have literally been avoided if as you say you only wanted a reply from the developer, then perhaps you should have contacted them personally through their website?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 23, 2022)

cadmango said:


> I'm intrigued by this particular aspect of the human condition: Could you tell me why you and a few others feel obliged "to fill in the blanks" and provide condescending lectures and answers to a question addressed only to the developer when someone expresses a personal reaction on a forum with which you disagree or are intolerant of?


Spare me the "you humans and your intolerance" intellectual self-wankery, please.
There was nothing wrong with your initial post.
There was nothing wrong with the post that followed.
It could have, and should have, ended right there.

My advice going forward, is if you are intolerant of anybody responding to or questioning your posts, either keep them private, or do not share them here.


----------



## cadmango (Jan 23, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Spare me the "you humans and your intolerance" intellectual self-wankery, please.


Inappropriate and offensive language which only serves to further enflame the discussion against me.


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 23, 2022)

Hello @cadmango 
If you are looking for an answer only from the developer, is a better idea, write them to their mail support or, in this case, write directly in their forum. 

If you are a newcomer and don't pretend to look like a troll, I can advise you about this forum.

1.- Most of the users are supportive and educated and keep a good vibe here.
2.- This is a forum. People write here to dig with the community.
3.- All the answers were polite and, in my opinion, answered your comment directly and even gave you friendly advice.
4.- About the small discount for this library is another marketing tool Spitfire used and is welcome in general for all. Just small detail to have happy to their userbase. 

You will certainly put down your tone and learn how good and friendly this place is if you are new here.
Welcome!


----------



## cadmango (Jan 23, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> 3.- All the answers were polite and, in my opinion, answered your comment directly and even gave you friendly advice.
> ...
> 
> You will certainly put down your tone and learn how good and friendly this place is if you are new here.
> Welcome!


Emilio, I appreciate your efforts to calm down the narrative but I do not think that many of the comments in general, especially the moderator's comments towards me were 'friendly' or 'polite' by any definitions of the words. The moderator's job is to ensure that individuals are not targeted or victimized with personal attacks or remarks, but instead, he contributes to inflaming the tone against me and escalating the discussion beyond the scope of my original post. Maybe you should also address the responders if you wish to calm down the tone of the discussion. I cannot take responsibility for the behavior of others.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 23, 2022)

cadmango said:


> Emilio, I appreciate your efforts to calm down the narrative but I do not think that many of the comments in general, especially the moderator's comments towards me were 'friendly' or 'polite' by any definitions of the words. The moderator's job is to ensure that individuals are not targeted or victimized with personal attacks or remarks, but instead, he contributes to inflaming the tone against me and escalating the discussion beyond the scope of my original post. Maybe you should also address the responders if you wish to calm down the tone of the discussion. I cannot take responsibility for the behavior of others.


The moderator has many jobs. Protecting somebody from shooting themselves in the foot is not one of them. Your words, your consequences.

Keeping the thread "on track" is, though, so I have deleted a number of the irrelevant posts, and will continue to do so if they keep rolling in.
Now, as a moderator, I ask that *we all* end this divergence and keep things on-topic from now on, thank you.


----------



## cadmango (Jan 23, 2022)

pawelmorytko said:


> All in all I think there's nothing to blame others for when you start with a negative tone yourself...


Remarkable. So it is completely justified to make condescending remarks outside the scope of the original post if you do not agree with the premise of that post? And then blame the original poster for the questionable social behavior of others? What a standard for personal conduct and personal responsibility! This is by definition the very dynamic of intolerance to the ideas and opinions of others.


----------



## cadmango (Jan 23, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Now, as a moderator, I ask that *we all* end this divergence and keep things on-topic from now on, thank you.


Finally.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 23, 2022)

SO, about those legatos…


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 23, 2022)

I’m actually pretty happy that this library is under 100 GB… I am playing Hard Drive Chess over here every time I buy something new, lol. This one is worth it, the tone is infectious.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 24, 2022)

Can anyone who has installed this new library on an SSD connected via USB or SATA (vs. an internal NVMe SSD, which is of course much faster) comment on whether it performs reasonably well on those slower types of SSDs (as compared to something like BBCSO, which really seems to need an NVMe drive to work well enough)?


----------



## Evans (Jan 24, 2022)

WindcryMusic said:


> Can anyone who has installed this new library on an SSD connected via USB or SATA (vs. an internal NVMe SSD, which is of course much faster) comment on whether it performs reasonably well on those slower types of SSDs (as compared to something like BBCSO, which really seems to need an NVMe drive to work well enough)?


I've got it installed on the same external SanDisk SSD (via USB 3) as AROOF, Eric Whitacre Choir, and AR2 Iconic Strings.

AROOF and EWC load fast enough to be pretty much instantly playable.
Abbey Road 2 Iconic Strings usually takes TWO MINUTES for a patch (or new mic position) to load.
Appassionata takes far, far less time than AR2IS but is not instantly playable like AROOF and EWC. It's tolerable, but I'm not pumped about it.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 24, 2022)

WindcryMusic said:


> Can anyone who has installed this new library on an SSD connected via USB or SATA (vs. an internal NVMe SSD, which is of course much faster) comment on whether it performs reasonably well on those slower types of SSDs (as compared to something like BBCSO, which really seems to need an NVMe drive to work well enough)?


Loads perfectly fine for me off an external SSD, but BBCSO also works for me too. It’s not as instant as a purged Kontakt library, but nothing I’m complaining about given the end product!


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 24, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Loads perfectly fine for me off an external SSD, but BBCSO also works for me too. It’s not as instant as a purged Kontakt library, but nothing I’m complaining about given the end product!


Yeah, the only issue I'm having is when I'm being ridiculous with the tempo and legato (increasing the voice count did help with that). But everything is streaming off SATA DVDs. Adding new mic positions or changing mixes takes 10-15 seconds before the instrument is playable.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 25, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Yeah, the only issue I'm having is when I'm being ridiculous with the tempo and legato (increasing the voice count did help with that). But everything is streaming off SATA DVDs. Adding new mic positions or changing mixes takes 10-15 seconds before the instrument is playable.


Wow that’s a long time. Takes no more than 3-5 seconds here. I’m running all my SSDs off one thunderbolt bus (that’s also daisy chained to my audio interface).


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 25, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wow that’s a long time. Takes no more than 3-5 seconds here. I’m running all my SSDs off one thunderbolt bus (that’s also daisy chained to my audio interface).


I‘m running mine off thunderbolt as well. It’s 3-5 seconds until the light turns green in the plug-in, but then if I push a note I get only the attack sample for another 10 seconds or so before it becomes actually operational.


----------



## toneage (Jan 26, 2022)

I wonder how well they would perform together with Abbey Road Two? I'm quite satisfied with the strings from Abbey Road Two and don't need SCS or SSS but those legatos really sound astonishing!


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 26, 2022)

toneage said:


> I wonder how well they would perform together with Abbey Road Two? I'm quite satisfied with the strings from Abbey Road Two and don't need SCS or SSS but those legatos really sound astonishing!


Watching new strings buyers contemplating their second strings purchase is like watching a heroin addict fall into the darkness. "Well, I've had one hit of heroin. I've experienced that, and it was great. So I can probably leave it at that and be happy that I've tried it. Buuuut, I've seen this other bit of scag over there, and it looks interesting. It might be a different flavour of opioid, and might give me a different experience...." Cut to four years later and 60 string libraries.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Watching new strings buyers contemplating their second strings purchase is like watching a heroin addict fall into the darkness. "Well, I've had one hit of heroin. I've experienced that, and it was great. So I can probably leave it at that and be happy that I've tried it. Buuuut, I've seen this other bit of scag over there, and it looks interesting. It might be a different flavour of opioid, and might give me a different experience...." Cut to four years later and 60 string libraries.


But, we have one thing heroine addicts don’t have…

Legatos!


----------



## toneage (Jan 26, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Watching new strings buyers contemplating their second strings purchase is like watching a heroin addict fall into the darkness. "Well, I've had one hit of heroin. I've experienced that, and it was great. So I can probably leave it at that and be happy that I've tried it. Buuuut, I've seen this other bit of scag over there, and it looks interesting. It might be a different flavour of opioid, and might give me a different experience...." Cut to four years later and 60 string libraries.


no, only because I'm new to this forum it doesn't mean that abbey road two is my first string library... by far


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 26, 2022)

He’s like a heroin addict who just found a new bridge to live under.


----------



## toneage (Jan 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> He’s like a heroin addict who just found a new bridge to live under.


Yes the new bridge's acoustics treatment is way better compared to the old one!
Although I really enjoy all the jokes, please let's stay on topic. I know both libs are recorded in entirely different areas but still I wonder how they would perform together as those incredible legatos are not (yet) possible with abbey road or any other strings library that I know of.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jan 26, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I‘m running mine off thunderbolt as well. It’s 3-5 seconds until the light turns green in the plug-in, but then if I push a note I get only the attack sample for another 10 seconds or so before it becomes actually operational.


I’ve now installed it on an external USB SSD, and I’m finding the load time to be around 8 to 10 seconds (one mic position). But once that time has elapsed it plays fine, without any additional delays. I do wish the Spitfire player was smarter about playing samples direct from disk (like Kontakt), but I can use this.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 27, 2022)

@Spitfire Team ,

It would be very helpful if you can allow Pitchbend to control this, and other Libraries. So, we can control vibrato via pitchbend using alternative Hardware controllers.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------

